# The Perigee Project



## evildan (Apr 15, 2002)

The objective:

Phase 1: Computer Development
1) Gather a team

2) Build an entire computer of original design. Every element of the computer will be conceptualised and created in electronic form. Interior, exterior, and possibly the OS.

Phase 2: Company Development
1) Create fictional profiles staff 

2) Create fictional company  and company history

Phase 3: Product Marketing
1) Create a website feature the product and all of its features

2) Create ads, banners, and other sample promotional material such as T-Shits, etc.

3) Create marketing strategy for fictional company

The background:
The idea of this came to me not too long ago. I was building my portfolio and realized a lot of the websites I've done have not reflected my creativity. Client limitations have turned what could have been a great website into a crappy half-done product.

The idea that I could create an entire site for a fictional product seemed like a good solution. That way there would be no limitations to the design of the site, I could take as many risks as I wanted because I wouldn't have to worry about actually selling the product. 

I decided the product should be a computer. I know enough about computers to at least come up with realistic plans and after seeing some original designs in the Rumours forum of this site, I thought it would be fun.

It wasn't long after that I realized if I actually wanted to do this, I'd want to do it right. I didn't just want a nice looking box, I'd like to have a designed mother-board, and other interior components to be highlighted on the website, too.

Then I decided to keep the idea as open as possible. I wouldn't allow current technology to limit the computer, but I would use it as the basis for the computer's design. Meaning, I would except a quad processor solution, but not a solution that wouldn't allow for a processor at all. A computer needs a processor to function, and so will the computer I design. 

I also didn't want to limit the level of detail. Meaning, if I came up with a good box design, I wanted to make room for the idea that I would design other interior components, even up to the point of a designed OS, if I wanted to.

As I thought about this, it became very clear to me, that this was a lot of work. A lot of work that would only benefit me by including it in my portfolio. I quickly remembered the design crowd portion of this website. 

Nummi had started a design and passed it on to be "continued" then whoever came up with a worthy addition to the original design could bring that altered design back to the group, where it was passed on to another person, and so on. 

The thought occurred to me, why not do this with the design of a computer? Why not create a design team, and come up with a computer design together? 

And so I decided the first thing to do is gather a team.

The Team:
The team will be made up of as many people as I can collect. The team will be broken into three groups if we get enough people.

Group 1: Designers.
Based on the input from group 2 and 3 you will design the actual conceptual art. 

If you have strong design skills, but you dont want to think about the technical side of the computer, consider joining in this group.

People from Group 2 and 3 may also be members of this group.

Group 2: Technical Advisors
For those of you who want to dream of the computer, but may have little or no artistic capabilities.  You will be responsible for the technical layout of the computer. You will help determine what will make up the interior and exterior elements of this computer. You will help specify what types of distinguishing features the computer will have. You will also be responsible for advising on the implementation and placement of interior components.

People from group 1 and 3 may also be members of this group. 

Group 3: Principals
Your main function will be to help coordinate the work-flow of ideas and concept artwork. You will meet (and brainstorm) with the technical advisors and help determine which ideas get passed on to the designers. You will also meet with the designers and brainstorm with possible working solutions to the technical requirements and limitations of the concept computer.

Then you will help in the decision of which design solutions get further attention from either of the other groups.

I will assign myself as principal project coordinator. Everyone who signs up for this will be a designer of some kind. We will work with the skills you have. If youre not an artistic person, but want to contribute, your imagination will be required

Group 1: Designers
All open

Group 2: Technical Advisors
All open

Group 3: Principals
Principal Project Coordinator: evildan
Principal Decision maker: open
Principal Decision maker: open
Principal Decision maker: open

All team members will be credited with their portion of the work. All team members will be allowed to use the entire finished project in their portfolios, if they agree to <b>not</b> take credit for the entire project.

The final project will appear in my portfolio, along with the names and contact information (if they opt to include) of every person on the team who contributed to the project.

Those of you who are interested in getting a team together or have other ideas, please feel free to email me: 
evildan@mac.com


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

I think that is the biggest post I have ever seen 

This computer better run the Mac OS !


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

I do not know if I will be able to help... but count me in evildan


----------



## evildan (Apr 15, 2002)

Nummi,

We could make it run on osx... I doubt we'll see the project actually get to the "OS Level"

What do you think? Are you interested in joining the team?

Like everyone, you're busy, but this is going to take up as much time as you want it to.

I plan on doing the bulk of the work, unless someone wants to help out.


----------



## evildan (Apr 15, 2002)

Great Nummi, I thought you might be interested.

Nothing needed from you now until we get more of a team together. If you know anyone who might be interested, send them my way.


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

sounds nice but sorry i'm too busy, and not really in the position to play make believe right now... unless this fictional company actually paid me 10.000 dolars for my work on their branding, consultin and web design.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey, Vic, perhaps they'll just give you share options.  

Actually, I was thinking base it on the Java Virtual Machine. A processor that exists only by definition and not in the "physical" world. There are whole books of technical data on the Java Virtual Machine, from the registers to the logic, even though it has never been produced (as far as I know, perhaps they have produced some in small quantity).

Or, we could just go crazy and start working on the first quantum computer with holographic optical storage.


----------



## roger (Apr 16, 2002)

A quantum computer sounds good - I have actually done some research into opto-electronic materials for that very purpose. You need a good cooler though.  However Si based chips are actually better for number crunching i.e. the maths functions. The quantum chips are great for graphics (and other multimedia?).

Quantum level comms is rather good for cryptography - not only secure, but it is possible to tell when something has been cracked.



R.


----------



## evildan (Apr 16, 2002)

$10,000, that's cheap!


But, no, I'm sorry, this is just as you say "make believe."

A project meant to spark the imagination. 

I hear a lot of complaining on these boards from people who wished their computer did this and had that, so it seemed like the right place to start up the project.

One more thing, I'm not looking for people to help out on the branding, marketing or web design. I'll handle all of that. I work for an advertising company and I'm their web developer. 

The site is going to be built in Flash, and burned on a ROM for distribution.

Does this sound like a good idea? I thought it would be a fun project.


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

YUP! good luck!


----------



## evildan (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> A quantum computer sounds good - I have actually done some research into opto-electronic materials for that very purpose. You need a good cooler though.



roger, would a water cooling system work? Otherwise we could use nitro... but that might be a bit dangerous. I've been looking at some water cooled systems, all the cool and none of the noise. 

I just need to look at the specs to see how much room will be required for one to be installed.


----------



## roger (Apr 17, 2002)

You need to get the computers really cold - so liquid air or Nitrogen is in order (at least). Heat has a habit of breaking the quantum effects up quite a bit.

Working with liquid air isn't too bad - just keep remembering to top up the reservoir (365 day job). That is why I don't work in that area any more - not fun for a Christmas day.

Leaking liquid air shouldn't kill your computer either - but a water leak could be a disaster.

R.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 19, 2002)

I'LL DO IT! 

count me in with ANY thing you need... i may not be able to do it all, but i'll try my hardest!

things like this are what i do best...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 19, 2002)

well I would be interested once school ends (in about a month or so)...right now I am up to my ears in homework (and want to do some of my own hobbies too, like music mixing )


I would be interested in technical advising, and part art (lol my two fortes )
I dont have the time to be a decision maker although I am good with managemenent.

oh heck, just gimme any position you want except the janitorial one  (trust me dust WILL settle on your fictional computers and your fictional cubicles )


Admiral


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 20, 2002)

Do you need 3D artists to make 3D models of your comp?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 20, 2002)

This kinda sounds cool.  I have no idea what I can do... but if you want to give me a shot at doing something I will do my damn-dest to do it right. 

Besides my mommie says I need to be involved in more activities.


----------



## vic (Apr 20, 2002)

this si not an activity. i think what she meant is get off our arse and do some sports.. but i could be wrong...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 21, 2002)

revise what i said... wait until school ends (about a month) and then start this... that's when i'll have time...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 21, 2002)

As long as you guys are going to make a fake computer with a fake OS, you might as well make it into a big hoax! With the right amout of time put in this could keep people guessing for a month. Who knows if Apple likes the creativity it sees mabey it will give you a plush R&D job with a fat paycheck? 

I tend to be good with rumors, so I you're up for the hoax thing you can count me in as far as company resarch goes. I could create a nice interesting plot which follows Apple's recent aquisitions and their copyrighted trademarks.


----------



## evildan (Apr 22, 2002)

Everyone,

First of all I want to thank you for your interest in the Perigee Project. The project is still in production, and this recent burst of interest assures me that we will end up the people we need to proceed. I responded to each of the people who posted below. Please feel free to read

AdmiralAK, 

Thanks for offering. Things are busy here too. Anyone who wants to help can be involved as little or as much as they want to be. I am sure this project will run past the month marker. If you're still interested when school lets out, please check back, we need all the help we can get.

BlingBling 3k12,

You're in, if you want it. Right now, we have to collect a few more people. There is a lot of work to be done before we even get ready to start the project. Finish school and check back with us in a month. 

Nummi,

We need all the artists, 3d and 2d we can get. Yes I want a 3d rendering because I want to view the computer from all angles. Right now I want to center on comp art. So no 3d models will be needed until after we explore some desgin ideas.

Lessthanmighty,

You can do whatever you feel like. Keep in mind that we will only be expected to do what you said you were going to.

Matrix Agent,

I had thought of that, and yes, that's what we're going for. If you're interested, we could talk and compare ideas sometime. I have an entire online marketing plan for this computer -- but it's all in my head right now. I'd love to draw some of it out with you, it's never too early to get the rumors started.

Of course, the mear posting of this project might make the rumors go away.

Ideally it would be nice if we created a population of people that actually believed this computer existed. 

Anyone,

If you have any questions, concerns, ideas or rants, please feel free to post or email them to me.


----------



## evildan (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a question for the group...

Could we put a processor at an angle? I'm thinking about box designs and I thought it might help with cooling if we could develop an undercurrent or air or water to help cool the sytem. However in doing so, I would need to sliglty  tip each of the four processors about 15 - 20?.

Is this possible? Recommended?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 23, 2002)

I was thinking, do we go spy pictures or do we do a full out site design. Of course, spy pictures would be much easier to do, but no one has ever pretended that they actually hacked the site, and it would make us immune to any accusations of "photoshopping" the pictures. I could make some very convincing tech specs as well as some nice slogans, add some nice pictures and everything is good.

If we copy the format of Apple's site do we risk legal trouble?


----------



## evildan (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't think we copy the exact format of Apple's site. That could dis-prove our reality before we get off the ground.

I think we complete a website that has the feel of Apple's website... the simplistic branding approach.

We're going to need the realistic spech plans. and the theme has to be 3d. We need to be able to view all angles of the computer on the site so we can imply it actually exists.

Apple realy can't go after us becuase you can copywright what their website looks like. Only the graphics, names, etc can be prevented from copying legally.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm thinking that we do the proc shots head-on, just like Apple. Mabey add a large brushed titanium "G5" over the core? 

Water cooling definitely sounds like a total Apple idea. But we need to make sure that it is technically viable and does not require user maitnence, because thats just not Apple's style.

Sorry, just realized that you ment actual proc placement within the box, I really don't know about that. Do you have any idea what HyperTransport will look like? I think that coupling that with Firewire2, Bluetooth and a new system bus (including DDR) people would be excited enough to believe. I think the design should problably have a side access door. How about drive bays in the upper right hand corner (side-view with door open) Power source and pump or w/e in the bottom right hand corner. The motherboard will be in the middle and will extend all the way to the end of the computer. It will give two rows of ports off of the motherboard. A row of 6 USB-2 and ADC and Digital in/out ports. The top row will include 4 Firewire2 Ports a Gigabit Ethernet Port and a standard 56k Modem. On top of that will be an access panel for the airport card. Taking up the upper right hand corner will be a bigass wireless connectivity area which will recive/send all 802.11 and Bluetooth signals. This extra space for antanne will allow for the extended range that the next version of airport will promise. We wont tell them though, because it's apple's style to not tell users about some features until they're ready. The bottom right will be space for 8 PCI? cards? They're four memory slots which will accept 1024 chips.

Let me attach a diagram, i know this is hard to visualize.


----------



## evildan (Apr 23, 2002)

I want to entertain the idea of re-thinking the tower box. Is there another shape that would work better than the tower?

I don't want there to be anything traditional about this computer at all. 

The water-cooling is real. I've seen it used on a computer before. It is completely silent. It operates without the need of additional fan cooling of any kind.

This will be a perfect solution to the silent computer problem Jobs wanted solved.

What shape would best work for a computer? We have to make room for drives, etc.


----------



## evildan (Apr 24, 2002)

Okay, this is kind of rough, but it should give you an idea of what I was thinking. You might want to look at the diagram while reading my description.

I thought of putting two dual processor units along the bottom of the computer. Inserting them along the side of an angle gutter that runs the length of the computer. The computer would feature a glass or plastic skirt that creates elevation and a strong design element to the computer. (Much like Apple's Cube).

The angle will help pull the heat away and create more surface area. It will also create a gap that could be used to push air though to further cool the computer. You would be able to see the angle through the clear plastic from all sides. 

The mother board(s) could be split or in the shap of a V. They could run the entire length of the computer, or partial length with a Power supply. (I have the power supply lower to help with weight distrabution.

The computer features 3 - 5 1/4 bays for CD-Rom, burners, and or DVD. It also featues 4 slots for internal hardrives.

All the power and Bus wiring could be directed up the spine (labled Power / Bus Strip).

PCI slot cards would fit just below the spin (at an angle) and could exit the computer at the side or in the back (if the power supply was elevated).

The water cooling system would start it's flow over the processors to the back of the computer up the back of the computer and collect more heat from the harddrives and finally to the radiator at the top of the computer. The pump would also be located above the har drive bays.

The hard drives will also be air vented from the back.

The power supply is missin gin the Top View becuase after designing the side view I wanted to debate the placement.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm not sure how thi would fit in to they schematic you just drew, but I was not only thinking along the lines of artisitic and technical creativity, what about ease of use creativity? Sort of like the fold down door on the G4 box.

What about a rotation base or midsection to the tower? IF the bootm could be rotated it would allow the wires to leave to any side the user desires. Back for a clean desk, front for easy access, I would imagine that this would involve saying that all USB/FW ports on the MB are already connected to wires which feed to the user accessed ports on the ouside. Since the "ports" are no longer directly connected to the MB, the ports can be wherever we want them.

Just an idea, not sure of its technical viability.

I like the V design, its ver catchy. Even cooler would be to have the water fall down through a thin channel just below the surface, underneath clear plastic. The water would run under the motherboards and be collected in a viewable resavoir at the bottom, which follows the contour of the "V". Mabey? Sort of like the silent waterfall computer? It would be very cool to watch it flow, but then again, could it become ugly? Just throwing out ideas....

Plus, nice diagram, looks like you;ve been thinking about this for a while.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 24, 2002)

Apparently there is some technical difficulty here. My respponse is above the post and schematic you posted.


----------



## evildan (Apr 25, 2002)

That is odd that your post came after mine. I was checking the thread and almost missed your posting becuase it wasn't under mine.

I like the water idea, I can see it happening. The only concerns would be does that water get discolored with time? And would that increase the amount of work the pump would have to do to circulate the water?

Also, I am not sure I follow the mid-section rotation idea of yours. It sounds really interesting.. any chance you could diagram it?

I had an idea similar to the swing-door access of the G3's - G4's. If you look at my diagram (previous posting), Front view. If you can imagine the point made by the "V" being a rotation point. And the Processors to the left and right would be allowed to swing down to become level. That would allow access (albeit somewhat restictive access) to the processor units.

I can diagram it if it's unclearly described. Just let me know. One more thing, I wanted to thank you Matrix for playing along so far. I enjoy your imput to the ideas.


----------

